# [avenir du forum] une proposition

## hm

Bonjour à tous et à toutes  :Wink: .

Tout d'abord, je me présente : je suis le côté obscur d'Anigel. Blague à part, je suis obligé de poster ce sujet avec un profil alternatif, car un bug dans le code phpBB du forum empêche les modérateurs de créer des sondages. Voilà pour situer un peu l'action  :Wink: .

--

Suite à diverses discussions ayant eu lieu ces dernières semaines sur le forum, il apparaît que plusieurs usagers sont favorables à une (r)évolution de notre forum chéri. Plusieurs idées ont été proposées, que nous avons prises en considération pour élaborer la proposition qui suit...

La possibilité d'avoir recours aux subforums a été bien réfléchie, et longuement débattue entre nous. Dans son état actuel, notre forum est propre, et la discipline à laquelle s'astreignent les habitués porte ses fruits : on trouve facilement ce que l'on cherche. Compliquer les choses avec de multiples sous-catégories ne nous a pas semblé judicieux. Par contre, une idée a germé, qui consiste à diviser l'actuel forum en 2 parties : une partie, qui sera identique à ce qu'on connait actuellement, et une autre, qui devrait ne contenir que des documents du type HOWTO ou TIPS : une sorte de Documentation, Tips & Tricks, mais "à la française".

Cela présente 2 avantages : tout d'abord, ça permet de trouver tous les documents de ce type au même endroit, et donc d'améliorer nettement leur visibilité. Mais aussi : cela évite le maintien de ce document que Yuk159 avait eu la gentillesse (et surtout le mérite  :Laughing:  ) de créer et de tenir à jour.

Un des effets de bords de cette nouvelle mise en forme sera la réduction du nombre de stickys en tête du forum "général", et donc, en découlant, la mise en valeur de ceux qui "resteront". Ca ne garantit pas que le nouveau venu en lira le contenu, mais au moins cela fera apparaître clairement ce qui est important ou non (la Charte, pour n'en citer qu'un).

Maintenant, comme ce forum est avant tout le vôtre, c'est le moment de donner votre avis  :Wink:  !

----------

## fribadeau

Juste une remarque.

Il faudrait que seuls les modérateurs puissent déplacer un Howto/Tips/... d'un forum vers un autre pour éviter les dérives.

Ce nouveau (sous)forum ne serait donc accessible qu'en read-only pour le comun des mortels   :Twisted Evil: 

Suivant le même principe que les "sticky"...

----------

## anigel

J'ai oublié de préciser que ce sondage restera en ligne jusqu'aux environs du 15 novembre. Ca laisse 3 grosses semaines, dont une dizaine de jours de vacances, pour que chacun ait le temps de voter.

----------

## marvin rouge

bonjour,

Même si je comprends le point de vue des "pour", je suis contre, pour éviter la dispersion de l'info. (source déjà existantes: wiki anglais, wiki français, index de la doc Gentoo, tous les autres forums ... non exhaustif).

Pour moi, dispersion = affaiblissement du dynamisme, pertes de repères pour la personne qui cherche l'info, et donc perte de temps en redirection vers la bonne source d'info.

Un autre avantage au non-split, plus égoïste celui là, c'est de voir passer des sujets auquels je ne connais rien, et donc d'accroitre de "manière passive" mes connaissances. Ce qui peut me resservir plus tard quand je rencontre le problème, ou un problème similaire.

En attendant les résultats,

A voté !

 :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis entierement pour.

Cependant, le sous-forum TIPS/HOWTO devrait etre read/write, pas seulement read (sinon comment tu mets ton HOWTO a jour quand il change, hein?).

On peut aussi expliquer dans un des gros, tres important sticky a quoi qu'il sert, le sous-forum. D'ailleurs, en fait, je propose qu'on garde ca comme ca mais qu'on ajoute juste un sous-forum a celui-ci.

Il faudrait donc qu'on garde le meme format, mais qu'on specifie un peu differemment, genre..

TIP

O/C (overclock)

DRIVER

SETUP

.. Enfin, vous voyez le genre, parce que lire [HOWTO] au debut de chaque c'est pas constructif, a ce moment-la.

Et quant a la dispersion des infos, je vois pas ce que tu veux dire, vu que fgo est quasiment ma seule source d'information (la derniere semaine des quatre jeudis qu'on a eu, j'ai fait une recherche sur le web...). La preuve, soit que j'ai des besoins moindre a toi, soit que tu peux vraiment tout trouver ici  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Juste une remarque.
> 
> Il faudrait que seuls les modérateurs puissent déplacer un Howto/Tips/... d'un forum vers un autre pour éviter les dérives.
> 
> Ce nouveau (sous)forum ne serait donc accessible qu'en read-only pour le comun des mortels  
> ...

 

On en avait aussi discuté etre nous et avec les papys modos (TGL et dioxmat pour ceux qui ne suivent pas  :Wink: ), TGL pense que ça serait bien de laisser les choses se faire naturellement  :Arrow:  lecture/écriture pour tous. Et je suis assez d'accord, je m'éxplique :

- Ça laisse la possibilité aux utilisateurs de faire des remarques / questions constructives, rapporter un problème, etc.

- Dans le cas d'une section read-only, les auteurs de Howtos/Tips/Scripts devraient prévenir un modo pour qu'il déplace le thread, ce qui peut être assez lourd comme démarche.

- Dans le cas ou il y aurait des dérives : questions [OFF], des gens qui demandent de l'aide dans la séction Howto, etc. On pourra toujours jouer au split&move  :Wink: 

En résumé : On préfère donner plus de libertés aux utilisateurs et utiliser la modération (split et déplacement) UNIQUEMENT en cas de dérive.

voila  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Il faudrait donc qu'on garde le meme format, mais qu'on specifie un peu differemment, genre..
> 
> TIP
> 
> O/C (overclock)
> ...

 

On pourrait déjà utiliser les sections du howto howto de yuk ...

----------

## Trevoke

C'est ca, choisis une solution elegante et simple.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yoyo

Je suis également pour ce split "léger" pour justement éviter qu'il y ait trop de dispersion.

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Même si je comprends le point de vue des "pour", je suis contre, pour éviter la dispersion de l'info. (source déjà existantes: wiki anglais, wiki français, index de la doc Gentoo, tous les autres forums ... non exhaustif).
> 
> Pour moi, dispersion = affaiblissement du dynamisme, pertes de repères pour la personne qui cherche l'info, et donc perte de temps en redirection vers la bonne source d'info.

 Nous avons évoqué cela lors de nos échanges avant de poster ce sondage. Je suis pour le développement des wikis. Mais j'y vois différents problèmes : le premier (plus ou moins mineur) étant que n'importe qui peut modifier le wiki. Il y a eu récemment un problème (un bot qui a effacé différentes pages il me semble). Il est possible de revenir en arrière mais en attendant impossible d'accéder aux pages du wiki. Sur le forum, il faut avoir un compte (qui peut-être filtré en cas d'utilisation abusive etc.) et tu ne peux pas effacer les posts des autres utilisateurs : l'info est donc tout le temps disponible.

Secundo, le wiki est "loin" du forum : c'est-à-dire pas accessible directement depuis la liste des forums (donc dispersion plus importante).

Tercio, un thread est ouvert; il est donc facile de le compléter ou de demander qu'une info manquante soit ajoutée ou de demander du "support" (dans un autre thread du forum global y faisant référence) par exemple.

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Un autre avantage au non-split, plus égoïste celui là, c'est de voir passer des sujets auquels je ne connais rien, et donc d'accroitre de "manière passive" mes connaissances. Ce qui peut me resservir plus tard quand je rencontre le problème, ou un problème similaire.

 Pourquoi ?? Tu auras toujours le forum global où tous les threads passeront (thread de support sur un howto entre autre). Le sous-forum "howto" sera amha bien moins actif et rien ne t'empêche d'aller y jeter un oeuil lorsque tu vois qu'un nouveau post y a été ajouté.

L'idéal serait que le sous-forum "Howto-french" soit un sous-forum du forum "French", pas qu'on ait deux sous-forums de "forums.gentoo.org". Je ne sais pas si c'est possible et ce que vous en pensez.

----------

## ultrabug

Tout à fait pour, une idée qui a fait son chemin et qui va, j'en suis sûr, porter ses fruits !

----------

## ercete

j'approuve,

C'est à mon avis une force de ce forum que de garder centralisé toutes les informations,

cela permet aussi à la communauté francophone des forums gentoo de se retrouver en un seul et même endroit.

mais à vrai dire c'est vite le fouilli pour faire le tri dans les HOWTO&co, j'en sais quelque chose : je ressors d'une petite "série noire" d'avec mon pc et j'ai du chercher à travers plusieurs HOWTO des infos que je cherchais.

Donc pour moi c'est justifié de les séparer et je serai ravi d'une telle initiative.

----------

## ercete

Il me vient une idée assez séditieuse mais j'en fait part au cas où :

J'ajouterai que ce *nouveau* forum Tips&co pourrait bénéficier de modérateurs attitrés/différents/supplémentaires pour l'entretien des How-to.

Je m'explique : on a déjà du voir des How-To se créer et ne pas être correctement entretenus après une longue période et ce parce que son propriétaire a fui lachement ses responsabilités  :Razz: 

Permettre aux modos de pouvoir changer le propriètaire d'un HowTo et ainsi d'assurer sa continuité.

En revanche cela engage chacun des posteurs à eventuellement voir leur travail repris par un autre...

Criez pas ! je sais y'a des droits d'auteurs ! mais vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de changer l'auteur d'un post (sinon, tu imagines le bordel? Pardon pour mon langage..).

Par contre, meme si j'adore l'idee d'avoir plus de modos (j'ai des tonnes de posts, alleeeeeez!  :Laughing: ), je ne pense pas que cela soit necessaire. Au pire, un HOWTO dont l'auteur n'est plus actif peut etre ferme et ensuite, un nouveau thread cree et entretenu par un auteur actif...

----------

## kopp

Moi je pense que la petite subdivision howto etc / reste : c'est pas mal. Après faut voir comment ça peut être mis en place, sans avoir une page intermédiaire entre le clic sur forum French, et l'accès aux messages... Possibilité de mettre les deux directory dans la case French ?

edit : en tous cas, pour le moment, le oui semble l'emporter ... j'ai choisi le bon camp  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Kopp = Jacques Dutronc?

Je l'entends deja chanter "Je retourne ma veste... Toujours du bon cote".

[/off]

----------

## kopp

Alors là, je proteste! C'est de la diffamation !!! 

Mais que fait la police ?

Plus sérieusement, j'avais fait mon choix avant, j'ai d'ailleurs même peut être voté un peu vite mais tant pi c'est fait, et ce n'est qu'en voyant le résultat après vote que j'ai vu les comptes (Je ne regarde jamais avant, des fois que ça m'influence...)

----------

## kernelsensei

pour voir a quoi ca ressemble : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391659.html

----------

## kopp

Ouais mais c'est down, donc on va attendre un peu...

C'est peut etre parceque cokehabit a tout cassé en faisant une pyramide de quote

----------

## Trevoke

Hmm, pas mal, mais ca risque de prendre des tonnes de place s'ils sont tous aussi gros.

----------

## kopp

Ouais effectivement ça a l'air de prendre pas mal de place....

Sinon on peut voir que nos nouveaux modos et autres prétendant ont totalement pété un cable lors des tests là dessus....  :Smile: 

Les modos comme on ne les a jamais vu  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je suis entierement pour.
> 
> Cependant, le sous-forum TIPS/HOWTO devrait etre read/write, pas seulement read (sinon comment tu mets ton HOWTO a jour quand il change, hein?).
> 
> On peut aussi expliquer dans un des gros, tres important sticky a quoi qu'il sert, le sous-forum. D'ailleurs, en fait, je propose qu'on garde ca comme ca mais qu'on ajoute juste un sous-forum a celui-ci.
> ...

 

Rien à ajouter  :Smile: 

Je plussoie et je suis pour aussi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Leander256

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> L'idï¿½al serait que le sous-forum "Howto-french" soit un sous-forum du forum "French", pas qu'on ait deux sous-forums de "forums.gentoo.org". Je ne sais pas si c'est possible et ce que vous en pensez.

 

D'aprÃ¨s ce que j'ai vu sur le forum de test, c'est exactement Ã§a qui se passe. Et je trouve cette idÃ©e trÃ¨s bonne, j'ai donc votÃ© oui  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de changer l'auteur d'un post (sinon, tu imagines le bordel? Pardon pour mon langage..).
> 
> Par contre, meme si j'adore l'idee d'avoir plus de modos (j'ai des tonnes de posts, alleeeeeez! ), je ne pense pas que cela soit necessaire. Au pire, un HOWTO dont l'auteur n'est plus actif peut etre ferme et ensuite, un nouveau thread cree et entretenu par un auteur actif...

 

oui c'est aussi simple  :Embarassed: 

je suis d'accord l'intérêt est trop négligeable, oublions cela

mais il n'empeche que ce forum est une bonne idée, ça fait pas un pli !

----------

## boozo

bon ben voilà on y est... faut se décider là... peux plus reculer   :Laughing: 

Alors... je dirais... gngngn... oui ; bien que je partage l'avis de marvin sur ce point -->

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Un autre avantage au non-split, plus égoïste celui là, c'est de voir passer des sujets auquels je ne connais rien, et donc d'accroitre de "manière passive" mes connaissances. Ce qui peut me resservir plus tard quand je rencontre le problème, ou un problème similaire.
> 
> 

 

D'un autre côté... cela reviens un peu au même dans la pratique que chercher les howto dans le post en sticky lorsque le besoin s'en fait sentir, on peut juste déplorer le fait que les howto passent un peu plus loin de la vue des incultes dans mon genre   :Confused:   ceci dit... il est peut-être faisable/possible de poster le nouveau howto (post original) de façon classique, de le laisser qqes jours (genre 2 jours max) puis de le déplacer vers la nouvelle partie dédiée ? non   :Question: 

sinon ben moi je penchais plutôt pour de la couleur... le "côté clair" d'anigel aussi semble-t-il et d'après ce que j'ai cru déceler récemment, marvin devrait nous rejoindre sur ce point  *private joke*  :Mr. Green: 

mais bon... c'est vous qui voyez   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis pour cela donnera un peu plus de lisibilité pour le Howto/Tips.

----------

## blasserre

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  ceci dit... il est peut-être faisable/possible de poster le nouveau howto (post original) de façon classique, de le laisser qqes jours (genre 2 jours max) puis de le déplacer vers la nouvelle partie dédiée ? non  

 

si ! ça permettra aux feignants de mon espèce (et à priori je ne suis pas le seul) de ne pas avoir à visiter deux pages différentes tous les matins

rien que d'y penser je suis exténué

et au passage on garde le [howto howto] en sticky pour le classement thématique (si yuk159 est d'accord) parce que même si on change le contenu des balises d'en-tête [...] on se retrouvera toujours avec un classement chrono, ce qui est bien mais pas top...

enfin vous y aviez certainement pensé   :Embarassed: 

mais j'ai pas eu le courage de [re]lire les vieux posts

----------

## fb99

Ca me parait une bonne idee mais qui va se charger de transferer ceux deja fait.

Si jamais je veux bien m'en occupe, j'avais, comme projet de feuilleter les 228 pages pour relever ce qui y avait d'interessant.

J'ai aussi une proposition;

Ne devrait figurer a la suite du Howto, Tips que des questions d'amelioration de ce dernier et non des questions relatives a ce dernier, pour cela on pourrait creer un autre poste dans l'autre section. Parce que 8 pages de chez moi ca marche pas comment on fait, sa salit un peu le truc et tout ce que ca entraine ....

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Parce que 8 pages de chez moi ca marche pas comment on fait, sa salit un peu le truc et tout ce que ca entraine ....

 

Ce que tu dis est vrai mais d'un autre côté, la "substantifique moëlle" se trouve dans le howto initial.

D'habitude, l'auteur l'enrichit au fur et à mesure en tenant compte des interventions ultérieures, pour t'éviter justement de devoir te pourrir la vie à lire le reste du thread  :Wink: 

Et puis, je suis sûr que certains "chez moi ça marche pas" pourraient indirectement clarifier l'un ou l'autre  point plus obscur et contribuer finalement à l'amélioration du post initial.

Je vois aussi 3 autres inconvénients à ta proposition :

-si tu mets le "chez moi ça marche pas" dans la branche principale, il va faire d'autant plus tache et on sera quand même forcé de renvoyer l'intervenant vers le howto ... 

- cela disperse l'information : pour un thème donné, il me semble préférable de centraliser l'info à un seul endroit. Même si elle peut paraître insignifiante, elle peut éventuellement dégager des pistes.

- qui va juger de la pertinence d'une intervention ? Les modos ? Certes, il entre dans leurs compétences de maintenir un peu d'ordre mais même s'ils sont trois, ce n'est pas une raison de leur balancer du boulot par dessus la tête (oui, Trevoke, je sais, ça ressemble à du taillage de ...  :Wink:  ) 

Cela dit, je n'ai pas encore voté ...

----------

## LaMs

Je suis pour  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fb99

@ghoti: en fait c'est vrai t'as raison. Mais je pense encore que certain sont tellement intéresser par le nombre de post qu'il n'effacerait pas un message inutile même s'il le remarque, et qu'il préfère poster cinquante fois de suite plûtot que d'éditer le dernier message, si biensur rien n'a été poster entre temps.

Je n'ai tjs pas de réponse ---> donc dois-je me lancer dans une recherche dans pseudo howto ,tips ... pour les mettre dans le nouveau subforums..... ou pas ????

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour l'instant le subforum n'existe pas encore, donc ya pas le feu  :Wink:  (mais je vais voir pour en créer un sur le forum de test)

Apres, pour rajouter les threads, on pourrait commencer par bouger ceux qui sont dans le howto howto de yuk, et ceux qui restent pourront êtres rapportés à Anigel, yoyo ou moi-même pour qu'on les déplace.

----------

## vishnoo

bon, après hésitation, je suis pour :

le lien de test de kernelsensei m'a finalement convaincu, ça m'a l'air utilisable.

J'avais en effet peur comme les autres que l'apprentissage passif qu'on a en parcourant le forum marche moins. Beaucoup de choses deviennent de profondeur 2 dans l'arbre (comme les infos à donner etc..) et bon, ça va encore, sauf peut-être pour les débutants.

L'avantage, c'est que si on zappe une période sur le forum, on pourra quand même voir les howto/tips facilement.

Par contre :

- la fonction de recherche pourra elle être restrainte au sous-forum ? (ou pas, je suppose...)

- il faudrait que ce soit bien séparé des questions, et qu'on ajoute seulement les réponses quand elles s'avèrent génériques (genre pour pas se taper tout le thread e17 ou fvwm pour trouver un truc..., mais avoir la substantifique moelle directement , et un peu réorganisé en plus :p  ). Ce serait le rêve, hein ? mais ça supposerait plus de boulot...

- faudrait quand même garder le sticky avec les howto les plus importants dans le sous-forum, qui sont bien complémentaires au wiki tout de même.

- et faudrait aussi editer un livre : fr.gentoo in a nutshell ... 

----------

## kernelsensei

Oui, il est possible de restreindre la recherche a un sous-forum ...

Si vous voulez un appercu, vous pouvez maintenant aller ici : http://fgo.iansview.com/viewforum-f-35.html

login : subforums

pass : test

----------

## ghoti

Deux constatations : 

- dans le subforum, on perd le bel ordonnancement concocté avec amûûr par yuk159 (le contraste est d'autant plus frappant que le sticky est toujours présent ! )

- les balises perdent de leur pertinence (on sait que ce sont des [HOWTOS] !  :Laughing:  )

Une alternative, pour voir :

- ou bien, à l'intérieur du subforum, créer autant de "sub-sub-forums" que le nombre de catégories définies par yuk159 (Déjà, je ne sais pas si c'est possible ?)

- ou bien remplacer la balise [HOWTO] par la catégorie en question.

Dommage que ce soit un tel boulot de maintenance parce que, décidément, je l'aime bien moi le post de yuk159 !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

ouais c'est sympatoche   :Very Happy:   au début je cherchais le sous forum car je croyais y être déjà sur le login mais bon le problème de lisibilité est du à la charte du forum non ? c'est un peu dommage mais bon j'espère que le autres aurons les idées plus claires que les miennes   :Wink: 

PS: pourquoi y'en a que certains qui ont le droit de jouer ? c'est pas juste    :Razz: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> PS: pourquoi y'en a que certains qui ont le droit de jouer ? c'est pas juste   

 

Faut te loguer 2 fois : 

- la première avec le login donné par kernel_sensei pour accéder au forum.

- la seconde avec ton login normal pour pouvoir poster.

Tu n'as que les droits qui te sont donnés sur le forum principal (donc, tu ne peux pas créer un subforum ...  :Wink:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> - les balises perdent de leur pertinence (on sait que ce sont des [HOWTOS] !  )

 

Oui je sais, mais c'etait deja un sacré boulot de déplacer les threads (j'ai du faire un script), alors les renommer apres, j'avais pu envie, et puis c'est seulement une version demo  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

ye !   :Wink:   merci ghoti en fait j'ai tenté mais j'avais pas osé...

Bon alors moi je propose des salves préventives coordonnées histoire d'entrainer les nouvelles hardes de modos à courir un peu   :Laughing:   on aura jamais plus une occasion pareille   :Laughing: 

Bon si y'a des représailles sur le forum officiel c'est pas du jeu  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Oui je sais, mais c'etait deja un sacré boulot de déplacer les threads

 

Ce n'était pas une critique, bien au contraire puisque cela permet déjà de relever certains problèmes qu'il faudra résoudre si la chose se fait !

Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas faisable de ne travailler en test que sur un échantillon limité mais représentatif de howtos (plus facile à manipuler, migrer, renommer ? )

Je vais peut-être un peu trop vite mais il me semble que c'est une bonne approche que de pouvoir voir les choses concrètement  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

ouh là, le "non" se prend une raclée  par le "oui" !

allez, quelques réponses / reflexions:

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Nous avons évoqué cela lors de nos échanges avant de poster ce sondage. Je suis pour le développement des wikis. Mais j'y vois différents problèmes : le premier (plus ou moins mineur) étant que n'importe qui peut modifier le wiki. Il y a eu récemment un problème (un bot qui a effacé différentes pages il me semble). Il est possible de revenir en arrière mais en attendant impossible d'accéder aux pages du wiki. Sur le forum, il faut avoir un compte (qui peut-être filtré en cas d'utilisation abusive etc.) et tu ne peux pas effacer les posts des autres utilisateurs : l'info est donc tout le temps disponible.
> 
> Secundo, le wiki est "loin" du forum : c'est-à-dire pas accessible directement depuis la liste des forums (donc dispersion plus importante). 

 Je crois que sur le fond, on est d'accord: pour moi (c'est à dire mon utilisation quasi-quotidienne), le forum prime sur le wiki comme source d'information, tant par la quantité que par le dynamisme. Et c'est dans ce sens que je crains un "éclatement" du dynamisme. A suivre.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> sinon ben moi je penchais plutôt pour de la couleur... le "côté clair" d'anigel aussi semble-t-il et d'après ce que j'ai cru déceler récemment, marvin devrait nous rejoindre sur ce point *private joke*

 attention, la couleur c'est compliqué  :Smile: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Une alternative, pour voir :
> 
> - ou bien, à l'intérieur du subforum, créer autant de "sub-sub-forums" que le nombre de catégories définies par yuk159 (Déjà, je ne sais pas si c'est possible ?)
> 
> - ou bien remplacer la balise [HOWTO] par la catégorie en question. 

 

euh, sans vouloir te manquer de respect, ghoti, ta première alternative ça ressemblerait à un gros bordel, non ? Au point de vue organisation (pour les modos qui vont passer leur temps à déplacer les threads), au point de vue apprentissage "passif" (se taper 10 pages différentes pour voir les nouveaux sujets ... bof ... ou alors avec un feed RSS). Et puis il y aura toujours de HOWTO qui seront à cheval entre 2 sous forums, comment choisir/chercher ...

La deuxième me parait beaucoup plus souhaitable  :Smile: 

 *blassere wrote:*   

> si ! ça permettra aux feignants de mon espèce (et à priori je ne suis pas le seul) de ne pas avoir à visiter deux pages différentes tous les matins 

 

En fait c'est aussi mon sentiment (j'avoue). Je pensais (j'espérais) que le sous-forum serait une sorte de filtre du forum principal, un peu comme si on faisait une recherche avec HOWTO dans le titre uniquement (dans un monde parfait ou tous les howto ont une balise correcte du titre). Ce qui donnerait:

-le forum principal :  l'ensemble des posts (questions + howtos mélangés), dans l'ordre chronologique classique

-le sous forum HOWTO : uniquement les HOWTOs

Mais en regardant les forums de test, ce n'est pas le cas.

Allez, y'a plus qu'a attendre la fin du sondage (qui me parait bien pencher du coté du oui, sauf revirement spectaculaire) pour voir ce que ça donne.

+

----------

## blasserre

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> (...) Je pensais (j'espérais) que le sous-forum serait une sorte de filtre du forum principal, un peu comme si on faisait une recherche avec HOWTO dans le titre uniquement (dans un monde parfait ou tous les howto ont une balise correcte du titre). Ce qui donnerait:
> 
> -le forum principal :  l'ensemble des posts (questions + howtos mélangés), dans l'ordre chronologique classique
> 
> -le sous forum HOWTO : uniquement les HOWTOs

 

on pourrait même pousser le vice plus loin : linker les threads à forte valeur pédagogique 

en effet les anciens se souviennent d'avoir, un jour, vu passer une super explication de gothi sur le partitionnement des disques ou un super tip "jacky tuning" d'enlight (mes préférés) et le retrouvent en 10 minutes.

mais les nouveaux perdent l'accès à ces liens / informations et c'est bien dommage

vous voyez où je veux en venir ?

par contre au niveau de la réa... à part faire un post à la [howto howto] je n'ai pas vraiment d'idées et je ne connais pas les possibilités de phpBB

'fin voila, c'était mon idée du soir

bye

----------

## Monrake

Je suis pour aussi, cela permettra de les retrouver plus vite. Par contre, je les mettrais pas juste en read car des fois, des lecteurs peuvent ajouter des points importants. Il faudrait peut être une validation à ce niveau là.

----------

## dapsaille

Je suis pour mais juste en read et A LA LIMITE une subsection en rw pour les propositions car sinon trop de boulot pour les modos :p

----------

## digimag

Une très bonne idée je crois  :Wink: 

Je ne pensais pas que c'est possible, vu que le forum Gentoo est officiellement en anglais et il n'existe que des rubriques séparées pour les autres langues...

----------

## Trevoke

Lis tout le thread, sur le forum de test ils sont en train d'essayer les sous-forums, et ca marche pas mal.

----------

## Antares

Je pense plutot qu'il faut encourager le développement de la partie francaise du wiki. Un travail de rappatriement des howtos presents sur le forums est deja en cours. Je ne vois pas exactement en quoi créer une structure "concurente" améliorerait les choses. Pour moi le forum doit rester un lui de discussion, de débat, de correction des howtos présentés et le wiki la "vitrine" constitué de l'aboutissement de ce travail de groupe effectué sur le forum. 

La création de cette sous section ne répond pas à un besoin nouveau car cette structure existe déjà à travers le wiki. Dès lors pourquoi créé quelque chose qui existe déjà?

Il serait plus interessant d'essayer de rapprocher le wiki et le forum et de faire un travail en parallele et plus complémentaire.

----------

## Trevoke

L'inconvenient du wiki c'est que n'importe qui peut le detruire ou le modifier. Ici, l'information est limitee aux auteurs et aux moderateurs. De plus, ici on parle du developpement du forum French de f.g.o, qui est le forum officiel. Ce wiki dont tu parles, est-ce le wiki officiel de Gentoo?

----------

## Antares

Je parle de fr.gentoo-wiki.org. Sur le wiki n'importe qui peut faire des modifications, d'accord, mais il existe un historique pour récupérer les erreurs, et les admin sont là pour gérer cela justement. Tout comme les modo vont supprimer les topics et messages qui ne conviennent pas sur le forum.

----------

## iznogoud

Je suis l'ex-administrateur de la partie française du wiki gentoo-wiki.com. Je dis ex, parce que faute de temps et de moyens, j'ai légué le bébé à une autre personne.

 *Quote:*   

> Nous avons évoqué cela lors de nos échanges avant de poster ce sondage. Je suis pour le développement des wikis. Mais j'y vois différents problèmes : le premier (plus ou moins mineur) étant que n'importe qui peut modifier le wiki. Il y a eu récemment un problème (un bot qui a effacé différentes pages il me semble). Il est possible de revenir en arrière mais en attendant impossible d'accéder aux pages du wiki. Sur le forum, il faut avoir un compte (qui peut-être filtré en cas d'utilisation abusive etc.) et tu ne peux pas effacer les posts des autres utilisateurs : l'info est donc tout le temps disponible.
> 
> Secundo, le wiki est "loin" du forum : c'est-à-dire pas accessible directement depuis la liste des forums (donc dispersion plus importante). 

 

Oui et non. Le wiki est loin du forum parce qu'il n'y a aucun lien sur le forum pointant vers le wiki. Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il en faudrait un et que ça résoudrait tous les "problèmes".

Pour le problème du bot, j'ai dû y faire face, seul. Le problème n'est pas tant l'intervention de bots sur le wiki, mais il est arrivé quand j'étais en vacances. Et malgré mes efforts, aucune "communauté" wiki n'a emergé. Personne n'a donc jugé utile de m'aider dans la restauration du wiki. Personne ne m'a prévenu. Difficile donc de luter contre ça.

Tout le monde peut restaurer une page vandalisée. *Tout le monde* implique pas seulement les administrateurs.

On pourrait d'ailleurs obliger l'édition des pages wiki aux utilisateurs authentifiés. Je trouvais que c'était contraire au principe du wiki : tout le monde peut améliorer le contenu. Maintenant, libre au futur administrateur de modifier le fonctionnement s'il le souhaite.

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense plutot qu'il faut encourager le développement de la partie francaise du wiki. Un travail de rappatriement des howtos presents sur le forums est deja en cours.

 

Je me permet de rectifier ce commentaire : un travail de rappatriement des howtos présents sur le forum avait été commencé il y a un an. Je suis le seul (bon allez, mettons qu'une ou deux autres personnes ont rappatrié deux howtos) à avoir travaillé là dessus. J'ai tenté de contacter tous les auteurs d'articles sur le forum pour avoir leur accord. En cas d'accord, j'ai essayé de respecter au mieux leurs écrits en ne changeant que la forme. Et puis, je me suis lassé de travailler dans le vide : les auteurs ne répondent pas à mes demandes répétées, le travail prend pas mal de temps pour remettre tout en forme...

 *Quote:*   

> L'inconvenient du wiki c'est que n'importe qui peut le detruire ou le modifier. Ici, l'information est limitee aux auteurs et aux moderateurs. De plus, ici on parle du developpement du forum French de f.g.o, qui est le forum officiel. Ce wiki dont tu parles, est-ce le wiki officiel de Gentoo?

 

C'est un faux inconvénient. Que fais-tu dans le cas d'un article rédigé par un auteur sur le forum, l'auteur ne le met pas à jour... Tu vas devoir re-créer un thread. Pas top top.

Et il n'y a jamais eu, il n'y a pas, de wiki *officiel* de Gentoo. Gentoo.org aurait voulu d'un wiki, ils l'auraient fait. J'en conclue qu'ils n'en veulent pas. C'est pour ça qu'un besoin a pu se faire sentir chez certains. Et gentoo-wiki.com a pris forme. Maintenant, je rappelle : ce wiki n'a rien d'officiel, il n'EST PAS rattaché au projet wiki. Doit-on pour autant le mettre à l'écart ? A vous de juger. Je ne prend aucun parti, je ne suis plus rattaché à aucun projet Gentoo (ni la doc officielle, ni le wiki, ni rien).

----------

## TGL

 *Antares wrote:*   

> Je pense plutot qu'il faut encourager le développement de la partie francaise du wiki.

 

Dans un sens, je suis bien d'accord qu'un wiki est l'outil qui, techniquement, est le mieux adapté à la création d'une base de documentation communautaire. Mais seulement voilà, un bon outil ça ne suffit pas, ça n'est même pas l'essentiel... Ce qui compte le plus je pense, c'est d'avoir une communauté active, or à mon avis le wiki n'a pas ce qu'il faut pour la rassembler. 

Sur le forum, y'a de la vie, y'a plein de gens qu'on connait, on aide, on se fait aider, on discute, bref on tisse des liens... Et puis du coup on vient et revient de façon régulière, plusieurs fois quotidiennes pour pas mal de monde. Alors le jour où on a un petit truc à partager, une doc, une astuce, un script ou n'importe quoi, bah c'est avant tout au forum qu'on pense, parcequ'on c'est là que sont les gens à qui on a envie d'adresser notre modeste contribution. Et très vite, dans les heures qui suivent, tu sens que ton petit effort est apprécié et a porté ses fruits : les gens disent "merci", ils corrigent ou complètent en commentaires, ils posent des questions qui mettent le doigt sur tes petites imprécisions, etc., enfin bref, ça réagit.

À côté de ça, le wiki semble bien ingrât, et ça suffit à faire oublier sa supériorité technique. Bien sûr, on pourrait espérer qu'avec un peu plus de pub et de bonne volonté il prenne vie lui aussi, mais sincèrement, je n'y crois pas trop. L'outil est trop solennel, il donne trop l'impression d'être un livre fait pour être seulement lu, et son côté communautaire lui (édition, discussion) est comme caché, reléguer au second plan. 

Et puis tout simplement, on peut pas être actif et enthousiaste sur 36 sites à la fois. Si des outils de type wiki étaient integrés au forum, si on avait par exemple la possibilité promouvoir ses posts documentaires en pages librement éditables par tous, je suis sûr qu'ils seraient utilisés. Mais par contre, devoir allez faire ça ailleurs, bah ça suffit je crains à décourager la plupart d'entre nous.

Voilà, mes 2 cents de pessimisme sur l'avenir d'un site que pourtant j'ai eu plaisir à consulter chaque fois que je l'ai fait. Bon, c'est un point de vue subjectif bien sûr, et je serai ravi si l'avenir le contredit.

----------

## TGL

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Le wiki est loin du forum parce qu'il n'y a aucun lien sur le forum pointant vers le wiki.

 

Ce qui me fait penser d'ailleurs que sur la page d'index des forums, dans le descriptif de la section francophone, le « Retrouvez Gentoo Linux en Français sur gentoofr.org. » pourrait probablement être remplacé par un lien vers fr.gentoo-wiki.org. Enfin, j'ai rien contre gentoofr, loin de là, mais ça me semble plutôt calme depuis quelques temps, et je suppose qu'il y a quand même plus de pages qui intéresseraient l'utilisateur lambda sur le wiki, donc bref, s'il ne faut en pointer qu'un...

Qu'en pensent nos chers modéros z'et utilisateurs ?

----------

## iznogoud

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *Antares wrote:*   Je pense plutot qu'il faut encourager le développement de la partie francaise du wiki. 
> 
> Dans un sens, je suis bien d'accord qu'un wiki est l'outil qui, techniquement, est le mieux adapté à la création d'une base de documentation communautaire. Mais seulement voilà, un bon outil ça ne suffit pas, ça n'est même pas l'essentiel... Ce qui compte le plus je pense, c'est d'avoir une communauté active, or à mon avis le wiki n'a pas ce qu'il faut pour la rassembler. 
> 
> 

 

On est tout à fait d'accord. Cette communauté, active, j'ai voulu la créer... En mettant en place un certain nombre d'articles, histoire d'avoir une base "saine" de travail. J'ai communiqué autour de moi, sur le forum, sur IRC, etc. Simplement, personne n'a l'air intéressé.

Trois hypothèses :

* les gens s'en moquent comme de leur première chemise. Ils vont consulter, non aider.

* le forum draine déjà beaucoup la communauté Gentoo francophone, et celle-ci n'est pas prête à utiliser les deux outils (forum + wiki)

* je n'ai pas su insuffler une dynamique suffisante pour dynamiser le wiki.

Pour trouver la raison, je pense qu'il faut mélanger entre les 3 points. La documentation, c'est un domaine "spécial", c'est "moins drôle" que la programmation, alors voilà, on n'en fait pas. Le forum est déjà organisé, les gens n'éprouvent pas forcément le besoin d'un autre outil. Et puis, si la sauce n'a pas pris, c'est probablement aussi ma faute.

 *Quote:*   

> Et très vite, dans les heures qui suivent, tu sens que ton petit effort est apprécié et a porté ses fruits : les gens disent "merci"

 

Voilà un point intéressant. Très rares sont les personnes ayant remercié pour mes contributions à la documentation officielle (traduction pour les docs gentoo.org). On m'a remercié pour le travail accompli quand j'ai annoncé que je me retirai. Mais ça s'arrête là. C'est vrai que la reconnaissance du travail est plus forte sur le forum que sur le wiki.

 *Quote:*   

> À côté de ça, le wiki semble bien ingrât, et ça suffit à faire oublier sa supériorité technique. Bien sûr, on pourrait espérer qu'avec un peu plus de pub et de bonne volonté il prenne vie lui aussi, mais sincèrement, je n'y crois pas trop.

 

Observe le wiki anglais, franchement, il tourne très bien. Une communauté s'est créée, et il est dynamique. Je ne pense pas que ça ne puisse pas venir.

 *Quote:*   

> L'outil est trop solennel, il donne trop l'impression d'être un livre fait pour être seulement lu, et son côté communautaire lui (édition, discussion) est comme caché, reléguer au second plan. 

 

Peut-être est-ce de ma faute. Le communautaire ne peut se développer qu'à partir du moment où il y a plus d'un utilisateur. Ca n'a AMHA jamais vraiment été le cas. Essaye de créer une communauté quand tu es seul, et qu'on ne vient te voir que pour regarder le travail accompli. Tu comprendras mieux le côté "ingrât" dont tu parles.

J'ai essayé, pour les personnes ayant le plus contribué au wiki, de les motiver un peu. J'ai toujours remercié le travail des autres. Mais personne ne vient. Voilà.

 *Quote:*   

> Et puis tout simplement, on peut pas être actif et enthousiaste sur 36 sites à la fois. Si des outils de type wiki étaient integrés au forum, si on avait par exemple la possibilité promouvoir ses posts documentaires en pages librement éditables par tous, je suis sûr qu'ils seraient utilisés. Mais par contre, devoir allez faire ça ailleurs, bah ça suffit je crains à décourager la plupart d'entre nous.

 

Oui et non. J'avais commencé à transposer tous les articles du forum sur le wiki. J'ai arrêté à peu près aux 3/4 de la tache faite pour 3 raisons :

* des auteurs (nombreux) ne répondaient pas à mes demandes de "reprise" de la doc.

* une fois la doc transposée sur le wiki, la mise à jour pourrait être reprise par l'auteur initiale, le travail est franchement facile. Un seul en a fait l'effort, et je l'en remercie.

* ce travail me prenait du temps, je n'ai jamais eu de retour sur la question. Tout travail mérite salaire, pour moi, le moteur de mon travail, c'était des retours de la communauté disant "continue", "ça, il vaudrait mieux le faire comme ça", etc. Je n'en ai que très très peu eu.

 *Quote:*   

> Voilà, mes 2 cents de pessimisme sur l'avenir d'un site que pourtant j'ai eu plaisir à consulter chaque fois que je l'ai fait. Bon, c'est un point de vue subjectif bien sûr, et je serai ravi si l'avenir le contredit.

 

Pour l'avenir, je n'en sais rien. Pour le passé, tu as consulté le wiki... As-tu donné un avis critique à l'administrateur / aux utilisateurs sur le sujet ? Je ne crois pas. Ce n'est pas un reproche que je te fais à toi, personnellement. Tout le monde est comme toi. Tout le monde consulte, et avoue avoir plaisir à consulter. Maintenant, mettre la main à la pate, c'est moins évident.

Si 10% des visiteurs prenaient le temps de corriger ne serait-ce qu'une seule faute sur le wiki, par jour, celui-ci aurait largement pu se prévaloir d'avoir une communauté à une certaine époque (stats de fréquentation à l'appui).

Je souhaite beaucoup de courage et de patience au nouvel administrateur du wiki, d'ailleurs. Cela dit, il part avec un avantage : il y a de l'existant. Avant l'ouverture du wiki au public, j'avais traduit une 20aine d'articles. En un mois il y avait une 50aine d'articles sur le wiki. Ce chiffre a augmenté dans ses débuts. Après, j'avais espéré que d'autres prendraient le relais, j'ai diminué, puis arrêté ma production de traductions/transpositions. Bah j'avais bien tort.

Aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus de temps à consacrer à ce projet, et je suis lassé de travailler dans le vide. C'est pour cela que j'ai passé la main, à quelqu'un qui avait pas mal d'idées pour dynamiser le wiki. L'avenir nous dira ce qu'il en est.

----------

## anigel

Salut à tous, et tout d'abord, merci pour vos retours et contributions à ce sujet. Si j'en crois l'état du vote actuel, on s'oriente effectivement vers un sous-forum tel que celui mis en place sur le forum de test (merci à celui qui s'en est chargé d'ailleurs  :Wink:  ). Toute vos remarques seront étudiées, et particulièrement celles ayant trait au "protocole de mise en ligne des articles".

Pour revenir au sujet du wiki, je n'ai pas changé d'avis depuis le lancement de la plate-forme : compte tenu de l'activité du forum, le wiki faisait double emploi. Le fait que le succès que tu attendais n'ait pas été au rendez-vous n'a rien à voir avec la qualité du travail fourni, et pour moi, ta bonne volonté est absolument hors de cause. A la limite, je suis même plus à blâmer que toi, dans la mesure où j'ai, dès le début, refusé de maintenir mes posts en double.

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Trois hypothèses :
> 
> * les gens s'en moquent comme de leur première chemise. Ils vont consulter, non aider.
> 
> * le forum draine déjà beaucoup la communauté Gentoo francophone, et celle-ci n'est pas prête à utiliser les deux outils (forum + wiki)
> ...

 

Pour moi, l'explication principale, c'est la seconde : le forum prenait déjà toute la place il y a 1 an, et rien n'a vraiment changé depuis. Et tu as raison lorsque tu dis que "La documentation, c'est un domaine "spécial", c'est "moins drôle" que la programmation, alors voilà, on n'en fait pas.". C'est effectivement un travail ingrat. Pour ne prendre en exemple que mon cas personnel : j'ai rédigé un paquet de trucs, plus ou moins "funs" et plus ou moins utiles, et si je regarde les stats de mes posts : celui qui a rencontré le plus de succès à reçu... 26 réponses, pour un total de presque 1900 visionnages. Autrement dit : un taux de réponse avoisinnant les 1.3%. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas se sentir frustré pour autant : c'est ainsi, et cela ne veut pas dire que les visiteurs n'ont pas apprécié le boulot. Ne te déprécies pas : la qualité de ton boulot n'est pas forcément en rapport avec les retours que tu as eu. Mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas toujours gratifiant   :Confused:  .

PS : @TGL : Oui, compte tenu du calme régnant sur la page d'accueil de Gentoofr, pourquoi pas  :Wink: . Surtout dans la mesure où il y a déjà plus de contenu sur le wiki.

----------

## ercete

Cela n'est pas la première fois que ce débat wiki VS forum a lieu.

Personellement j'ai eu plaisir à consulter le wiki, il m'est arrivé de vouloir corriger des points de détails, cependant n'étant pas certain de ce que j'affirmais : je n'ai rien fait.

Idiot ? pas tant que ça, autant j'apprécie le principe de fonctionnement des wikis, autant je n'aime pas dire des choses dont je ne suis pas certain de la véracité et je préfère me taire.

Ca c'est mon histoire perso, après au dire des anciens débats, personne n'a jamais semblé être hostile au wiki, indifférent certes mais rarement hostile.

D'un côté j'ai peur des doublons, maintenant qu'une version du howto XYZ existe à la fois sur le forum et sur le wiki, lequel est le plus à jour ?

Lequel est plus/moins véridique qu'un autre, lequel contient l'information que je recherche, sur lequel apporter ma contribution... ?

Ce que je penses c'est que dans l'absolu, le wiki semble être un lieu de diffusion et d'édition des howto plus accessible et plus général que le forum.

Le forum est plus réservé, voir "élitisite" pour vulgariser (pas taper !).

Bref, il est plus adapté à la discussion et au débat pour l'ébauche des howto afin que le sujet soit contredit/discuté et le wiki ne serait que l'étape finale de publication et de correction du howto.

Le topic du howto en question, une fois wikiifiés, contiendraient en tête un lien vers l'article produit sur le wiki pour la contribution.

Ce n'est qu'une idée et je suis sur qu'elle ne va pas forcément être partagée.

Inconvénient humain : celui qui a fait un howto ne doit pas forcément se taper la migration wiki (je n'ai aucune idée de la difficulté que cela représente), un autre peut très bien effectuer cette migration, cependant j'estime que c'est au propriétaire de décider quelle version sera entretenue.

Donc soit de laisser le forum ouvert, et bloquer l'edition du wiki (*sic* on perds l'intérêt du wiki)

Soit le propriétaire affiche en tête du topic un lien vers le wiki et déclare que les futures modifications mineures doivent être faites sur le wiki

On peut toujours entrevoir une suite aux discussions sur le forum pour des modifications majeures qui demandent à être discutées par exemple.

Après c'est bien entendu un réel engagement de la part des propriétaires de how-to, ils se doivent de ne consacrer le topic du forum qu'aux modifications importantes, ou remises en cause du howto et d'entretenir les liens en conséquence. Piêtre entretien face à celui qui est actuellement  place.

Il arrive que la diversité soit une force mais en l'occurence j'ai peur que cela devienne une dispertion de l'information, d'où cette nécessité.

L'inconvénient de ceux qui aiment "voir défiler les topics" et qui apprécient de découvrir ou d'entretenir leurs connaissances par les remontées de topics. L'équivalent est déjà possible sur les wikis. Mais si seules des modifications importantes créent des remontées de topics sur le forum alors ceux-ci seront sans doute satisfaits.

Je ne préfère pas me prononcer quant aux dangers du principe d'édition libre mais j'avoue que cette histoire de bot destructeur de wiki m'inquiète un peut. C'est un gros risque que de perdre ces informations et cela ne valorise pas le wiki hélas. Ah ! si le monde était plus rose... mais non !

Bref c'est un argument où je ne suis pas capable de trancher.

Après reste l'incovénient indéniable du double emploi, les gentooistes sont-ils prêts à utiliser conjointement les deux structure ?

Je dirais que si l'initiative provient de l'éditeur du how-to, alors oui, puisque les lecteurs n'auront pas vraiment le choix.

Tout cela pour dire que si le wiki tends à se développer comme le laisse entendre Iznogoud, le plus grand danger est la duplication d'information. Les deux structures wiki et forum doivent cohabiter et non pas se surcharger l'une et l'autre.

Dans le cas contraire, plus les deux communautés vont grandir, plus il y aura d'incohérences et de redondance.

(edit : c'est semble-il l'argument qu'avance anigel pour justifier l'exclusivité de ses posts sur le forum)

----------

## gn2

 *Quote:*   

> Bref, il est plus adapté à la discussion et au débat pour l'ébauche des howto afin que le sujet soit contredit/discuté et le wiki ne serait que l'étape finale de publication et de correction du howto.
> 
> Le topic du howto en question, une fois wikiifiés, contiendraient en tête un lien vers l'article produit sur le wiki pour la contribution.
> 
> Ce n'est qu'une idée et je suis sur qu'elle ne va pas forcément être partagée. 

 

 *Quote:*   

>  le propriétaire affiche en tête du topic un lien vers le wiki et déclare que les futures modifications mineures doivent être faites sur le wiki 

 

Je trouve que ce serait la meilleur solution.

Le forum doit plutot etre un lieu de débat, de construction des articles pour le wiki.

----------

## iznogoud

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout cela pour dire que si le wiki tends à se développer comme le laisse entendre Iznogoud, le plus grand danger est la duplication d'information. Les deux structures wiki et forum doivent cohabiter et non pas se surcharger l'une et l'autre.
> 
> Dans le cas contraire, plus les deux communautés vont grandir, plus il y aura d'incohérences et de redondance.
> ...

 

Et pourquoi parler de 2 communautés si c'est la même qui utilise les outils ?

Toujours est-il que je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton interprétation de mes dires : le wiki ne tend pas à se développer, du moins pour la partie française. Je dirai qu'il a suivi une courbe classique :

* début : une vingtaine d'articles

* premiers mois : forte activité de ma part, et faible d'autres, un bon nombre d'articles sont là

* stagnation : on est toujours sur cette phase, il n'y a jamais eu d'appropriation du projet de la part d'autres utilisateurs que moi (grosso modo).

Il manque la partie suivante (qui aurait dû remplacer la stagnation) : 

* développement de la communauté

Attention toutefois : le wiki ne reprend pas que des articles du forum. Il y a énormément de traductions du wiki anglais, et un ou deux howtos qui ont été fait initialement sur le wiki (donc ne sont pas le fruit d'une transposition / traduction). Ce n'est pas qu'une reprise du forum. Ca n'en a jamais été le but. Je voulais au départ essayer de mettre à la disposition de tous un ensemble d'articles provenant de différents sites, voire des articles originaux, traitant de gentoo et de ce qui va autour. C'est pour ça que certains articles viennent du wiki anglais, d'autres du forum français, d'autres du forum anglais, d'autres sont originales.

----------

## ercete

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pourquoi parler de 2 communautés si c'est la même qui utilise les outils ?
> 
> 

 

Je parle de communauté "active", il y a ceux qui vont instinctivement mettre leur travail en wiki, d'autres sur le forum. Bien que tous utilisent les deux.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Toujours est-il que je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton interprétation de mes dires : le wiki ne tend pas à se développer, du moins pour la partie française. Je dirai qu'il a suivi une courbe classique :
> 
> * début : une vingtaine d'articles
> ...

 

Disons que du point de vue des consultations du wiki, il n'y a pas vraiment de stagnation, plutôt un développement (personnellement j'y vais plus souvent pour consulter).

Il existe donc une certaine communauté (dans le sens regroupement de personnes) succeptible de contribuer au wiki ou tout du moins de le consulter.

Le problème comme tu le dis c'est le mélange des "communautés" entre le forum et le wiki.

La présentation du wiki rends (à mon avis) beaucoup plus accessible la résolution des problèmes courants et c'est là le but recherché. Ma constatation est que dans le forum, les infos restent "filtrées" pour des novices.

Je suis donc pour le développement du wiki, d'où utilisation de ce terme, et non pas par interprétation de tes paroles -tu me sembles en effet déçu du résultat obtenu face aux efforts fournis.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Attention toutefois : le wiki ne reprend pas que des articles du forum. Il y a énormément de traductions du wiki anglais, et un ou deux howtos qui ont été fait initialement sur le wiki (donc ne sont pas le fruit d'une transposition / traduction). Ce n'est pas qu'une reprise du forum. Ca n'en a jamais été le but. Je voulais au départ essayer de mettre à la disposition de tous un ensemble d'articles provenant de différents sites, voire des articles originaux, traitant de gentoo et de ce qui va autour. C'est pour ça que certains articles viennent du wiki anglais, d'autres du forum français, d'autres du forum anglais, d'autres sont originales.

 

C'est exactement là où je veux en venir !

Et c'est là où je suis moins sûr de ce que je dis  :Smile: 

Deux sources différentes d' "aide francophone gentooiste" grande échelle existent, alors que pourtant elle sont basés sur deux outils qui se veulent plutôt complémentaire.

Le forum pour la discussion, le wiki pour l'édition.

Cependant je tends à reconnaitre que mon argumentation se base sur le fait que le forum et le wiki sont réelement complémentaires.

***raoulchatigré sors son habit de prêtre (celui qui fait pas le moine)

"Suivez-moi mes frères sur le chemin doré du wiki ! Vive les forums de discussion libérés de leur emprise sur leur information"

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Non, soyons sérieux.

Mon idée n'est peut être pas tout à fait acceptable, mais somme toute réalisable. Pourtant, il ne tiens qu'à ceux qui veulent essayer de voir si cela fonctionne.

J'y vois d'ailleurs d'autres inconvénients : un entretien plus régulier du wiki est nécessaire puisque n'importe qui peut en modifier le contenu.

C'est pourquoi mon point de vue alarmiste se penchait d'abord sur le danger de la duplication d'information. Voire même comme tu y fais allusion, de sources différentes d'informations, celui dont parlait anigel.

Dans mon idée, je penses que les modifications via wiki devrait se borner à de simples corrections ou modifications et que seul le propriétaire de l'article 

serait abbilité à valider les changements, qui peuvent au préalable être discutés sur le forum si celui-ci est tiré d'un howto, ou bien si celui-ci a besoin de retour d'informations. Cela permettrait d'obtenir rapidement et efficacement un lien entre les howto et ainsi ne plus craindre d'égarement entre le forum et le wiki.

Mais plus je parle de cette idée, plus je me dis que le problème de fond réside dans la dualité de ces outils (et surtout de leur interface) et que tenter d'outrepasser ces contraintes ne serait que tenter de contourner un problème. Mais en attendant c'est peut-être le mieux à faire.

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, je propose un split pour discuter du wiki; je vais faire un autre post apres celui-ci pour repondre au wiki, histoire de bien differencier les deux sujets.

Un rappel tout simple que ce thread n'a pour but que de proposer une amelioration, une optimisation au forum francais de f.g.o., et c'est pourquoi j'ai demande si le wiki etait officiel. Si le wiki n'est pas officiel, ce n'est meme pas la peine d'en parler ici, car nous essayons de rendre, pas seulement notre petite communaute francophone, mais la communaute Gentoo, plus facile a utiliser (il y a probablement quelques personnes qui baragouinent le francais mais ne pigent pas notre topologie  :Smile: .

----------

## Trevoke

Le wiki est surement une idee phenomenale (pourquoi est-ce que cela aurait pris feu partout sur le web, autrement?).

Inconvenient, on connait pas! Ca fait un an que j'utilise Gentoo, et je me sers de f.g.o. comme principal et unique point de rencontre.

Inconvenient, et c'est la que le bat blesse, la communaute disparait (a mes yeux). Ici, on peut parler, echanger des betises (je parle bien sur de [OFF] Votre moment detente), des idees, et communiquer. Ici, on n'est pas limite aux ressources francaises si on a besoin d'information (je pioche assez souvent dans Docs, Tips and Tricks).

Mais le principal c'est le manque de publicite. Remplacer le lien serait bien sympa, en effet... Ceci dit, meme en regardant le wiki, je ne sais pas si je participerais. En ce moment, j'ai bien la flemme d'apprendre a me servir d'une nouvelle interface..

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ho la flemme !!! Mais moi aussi j'ai la flemme !!

Je suis sur que tu utilise le plugin firefox bbcode Trevoke, ben il existe le même pour mediawiki.

C'est vrai que c'est chiant de réapprendre une syntaxe, mais je trouve la présentation tellement plus jolie sur le wiki que je m'y suis mis.

Je consulte les wikis Gentoo mais je n'édite jamais, pas peur de dire une connerie !!!

Alors je me lâche sur mon wiki perso ou je met mes how-to et me sers aussi de support de cours (il y en a peu il n'a que trois semaines mais un how-to xen est en préparation   :Wink:  ) et si quelqu'un tombe dessus et qu'il s'en sert c'est cool.

Il n'y a que moi qui puisse éditer car j'ai pas envie de faire les frais d'un   :Shocked:   trouduculquifaitchiersonmonde   :Shocked:   .

Enfin voilà, moi je suis pour un allégement du forum en mettant tout les how-to dans le wiki et ainsi éviter les doubles post.

Ou alors, faire une section how-to dans le forum avec des liens vers les wikis, ou pourquoi pas, mettre des how-to et des liens mais là ça deviendrait vite le bordel je pense.

Enfin en tout cas, quoi qu'il se passe, je reste fidèle à mon poste sur ce forum, même si je n'arrive jamais à aider quelqu'un   :Crying or Very sad:   ha ces noobs !!!!   :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## Trevoke

Kurgan: ca existe un plugin bbcode? Les gens sont flemmards!

En voila un autre: t'as peur de modifier parce que t'as peur de dire des betises. *shrug*

Ceci dit, oui, je suis carrement pour l'ajout d'un lien vers le wiki dans la description du forum francais, (ou meme plus intelligent encore, dans la description du sous-forum pour les HOWTO!).

Je n'ai rien contre aider a donner au wiki plus de traffic et plus d'aide, loin de la, mais j'insiste que, scrogneugneu, ici on parle DU FORUM!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> En voila un autre: t'as peur de modifier parce que t'as peur de dire des betises. *shrug*

 

Qu'entends tu par là ??

----------

## Trevoke

C'est ce que tu viens de dire   :Laughing: 

Tu as peur de modifier le wiki parce que tu as peur de dire des betises. Ici, le feedback est en general tres rapide.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mouai... bon vais allez me coucher moi !!

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> mais j'insiste que, scrogneugneu, ici on parle DU FORUM!

 +1

Ne dérivons pas trop. Le wiki est à coup sûr important, sérieux, utile mais mériterait son propre thread !

Ici, la question est "subforum ou non". Restons en là : c'est déjà assez épineux ainsi !  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Voila, le forum a été mis a jour, il supporte a présent les subforums, plus quelques modifs :

 *tomk wrote:*   

> phpBB-2.0.17-gentoo-p7 changes:
> 
> - Scale signature input. Requested here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-385323.html
> 
> - Removed encoding from templates; broke user profiles when editing
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

Pour citer le celebre Fred...

"YA BA DA BA DOUUU!"

----------

## letchideslandes

Bof, moi je trouve qu'on devrait publier sue le wiki, c'est fait pour. Et que devient gentoofr au fait ?

----------

## shingara

Pour Gentoofr, d'apres ce post, ca va bientot redemarrer  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Sinon on fait comme le forum allemand, deux sous forum, c'est clair, net et ......................

----------

## kernelsensei

tu proposes quoi comme 2eme sous-forum ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien un forum ou l'on pose nos question comme celui-ci qui ravit beaucoup de gens et un autre avec des tips, how-to avec en sticky un petit thread comme celui de yuk159.

Edit: Et même si des how-tos sont en doubles sur le wiki et le forum c'est pas grave. En fait, je pense que le wiki et le forum doivent être indépendants,et non complémentaire (comme je pensai avant d'ouvrir de réfléchir un peu   :Wink:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

ca fait 1 forum et 1 sous-forum  :Wink: 

Les allemands ont 1 forum et 2 sous forums, c'est pas pareil..

Chez nous ca donnera un truc comme ça :

```
Gentoo Forums :

          [French] "ou l'on pose les question"

                (Howtos) "Documentation"             

```

Si tu veux un aperçu, regarde quelques posts plus haut, ya un lien vers le forum de test !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai voilà je trouve que c'est plus clair. Mais bon, avec une bonne utilisation de la fonction search, il y a toujours moyen de trouver ce qu'on trouve, ça fait moins bordéliques à première vue.

Sinon pour le deuxième sous-forum: Espace détente   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

La présentation des forums allemand semble pas mal, avec un forum de discussion en plus. Mais est ce que la création d'un tel forum ne va pas nous inciter à faire beaucoup plus de sujet OFF ? Après, il faut voir si cela est considéré comme un mal ou comme un bien. A priori, je dirais comme un bien, dans le sens où ça pourrait mettre plus de convivialité dans la communauté, et de permettre des discussions sur d'autre sujet entre nous. Le point négatif, c'est que ça risque de donner plus de boulots à nos chers modos. Après, c'est mon point de vue, je ne sais pas ce que les autres en pensent... à discuter donc.

Sinon, on peut presque certainement affirmer que le résultat du vote est clair, et que la séparation de la partie tips/howtos sera faite, et ce n'est pas plus mal. Parce que compter sur la fonction search... enfin, vous m'avez compris...

----------

## Trevoke

A vrai dire, je pense que la quantite de discussions OFF est largement suffisante en ce moment (et je dis pas ca parce qu'il n'y a quasiment que moi qui fais des threads OFF!), et ce n'est probablement pas la peine d'ajouter un potentiel de derapage a ce qu'on a en ce moment.

----------

## TGL

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Après, il faut voir si cela est considéré comme un mal ou comme un bien.

 

Perso, je suis plutôt contre :

 - d'une part, je me joins à certains de tes argument (risque d'incitation, et charge supplémentaires pour les nouveaux modos).

 - d'autre part, j'aime bien le côté "cheveux sur la soupe" des OFFs actuels, je trouve sympathique cette touche d'impromptu. Mais un forum juste pour ça, bof, ça serait les banaliser, et créer un nième lieu de discussion pluie-et-beau-temps comme il y en a déjà partout sur le net pour les gens qui s'emmerdent. Perso je ne le consulterais probablement pas, alors que les OFFs actuels en général je les lis.

----------

## boozo

yep   :Smile: 

moi je suis contre également car celà risque trop de dévier vers du n'importe quoi ; tel quel les gens se gèrent eux m^ et se modère tout seul... et puis on a jabber pour pallier à çà non ?   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais bon d'accord, si c'est comme ça hein! Je ne dis plus rien  :Sad: 

Juste, jabber, on peut faire des grosses discussions ? Sinon, faudrait peupler un chan irc  :Smile:  mais bon.. c'est pas pareil qu'un forum...

Sinon, je sais pas si vous discutez beaucoup sur jabber avec les autres d'ici, parceque moi, à part 2-3fois avec kernel sensei, c'est silence radio... pourtant j'y suis tout le temps...

edit : tiens étrange, il me dit que tout le monde est offline...

----------

## boozo

ben après faut voir... mais une room sympa pour se retrouve tous vers les heures d'apéro ou au café ce serait pas mal à faire non ?

PS: @ kopp : ben t'es où...?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je vois plein de gens ...

----------

## boozo

ouais mais si vous changez d'adresse tout le temps... k_s j'en suis à la troisième...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

euh moi c'est ma toute premiere que j'ai gardé  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

et bien je crois qu'il y des petits soucis... bon, je verrai ça demain, si ça ne marche toujours pas je dégagerai de chez tipic pour passer sur un jabber quelque chose  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Heu mais c'était une connerie le sous forum "espace détente"   :Laughing: 

Ce forum n'est pas là pour ça, mais noyer les topic OFF dans le forum discussion est pas mal comme l'a dit TGL.

----------

## Trevoke

98 oui et 13 non, vous pensez vraiment que ca vaut la peine de le laisser une semaine de plus?  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 98 oui et 13 non, vous pensez vraiment que ca vaut la peine de le laisser une semaine de plus? 

 

Yesssss : c'est moi qui a mis le 100ème !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Si ghoti a vote, je pense que tout le monde a vote!   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Quelques jours de plus ou de moins ne changeront probablement pas grand-chose au résultat final, mais il nous a semblé important de laisser un temps de vote raisonnable à tout le monde.

Et puis, plus pratiquement, cela nous laisse aussi plus de temps pour réfléchir à toutes vos suggestions, afin de cadrer le mieux possible l'arrivée de ce nouvel espace   :Wink:  !

Disons qu'on va probablement laisser le sondage en ligne jusqu'à la fin de cette semaine (cela inclue un "long week-end", propice à l'arrivée de nouveaux usagers sur le forum), mais qu'on réfléchit déjà aux modalités de mise en page depuis 2 semaines   :Wink:  .

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Après examen des votes du sondage, et sauf retournement massif de situation dans le long week-end de cette fin de semaine, nous allons mettre en place ce fameux sous-forum "Documentations, Astuces et Scripts", pendant français du Documentation, Tips & Tricks international.

Les règles en seront simples, voire basiques : dans la mesure où nous estimons qu'il ne nous appartient pas de juger de la qualité technique des documentations produites, tout le monde aura le droit de poster dans cette nouvelle section, et de répondre directement dans le thread (cela permet bien souvent d'améliorer la qualité du document d'origine). En cela le fonctionnement de ce subforum sera identique à celui que vous connaissiez jusque-là.

Par contre, évidemment, chaque thread de ce forum devra être un HOWTO, une astuce, ou présenter un script. Tout autre post devra aller dans le forum général, comme avant.

Cette nouvelle section du forum français reste soumise aux mêmes règles que sa grande soeur, en matière d'efforts de lisibilité notamment (sms proscrit, orthographe acceptable, etc...). La seule différence par rapport au forum principal sera la tolérance en matière de hors-sujet : tout post ne rentrant pas dans le cadre précis de l'intitulé du subforum en sera "éjecté". Dans la mesure du possible, nous tâcherons de les déplacer vers le forum principal.

Dans les jours à venir, l'équipe de modération va déplacer les documents déjà existants vers cette nouvelle section. Pour cela, nous nous baserons en priorité sur l'annuaire tenu à jour par yuk159. Mais il est possible que des posts tout à fait dignes d'y être déplacés nous aient échappé ! Il appartient à chacun d'entre vous de nous aider à les repérer, en nous envoyant un petit mot doux par MP  :Wink: .

Voilà, je pense que j'ai fait le tour... N'hésitez pas à réagir si des points non abordés ici devaient être éclaircis.

Amicalement,

----------

## boozo

bon donc si j'ai bien compris... le post de nouveaux how-to se fera directement dans le subforum et non pas dans le  forum classique... donc pour les voir passer... il nous faudra allez y voir directement c'est bien celà ?

je trouve celà un peu dommageable pour la perte de l'aspect "curiosité" que celà pouvait susciter auparavant mais bon...   :Confused:   c'est peut-être trop problématique à gérer pour vous que de les déplacer vers le subforum qqes jours après non ?  Enfin soit je me range à l'avis du plus grand nombre et tâcherais de m'astreindre à y faire un petit tour de temps en temps pour voir les nouveautés   :Wink: 

Merci à vous 3(+2) pour votre travail d'organisation en tout cas   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> bon donc si j'ai bien compris... le post de nouveaux how-to se fera directement dans le subforum et non pas dans le  forum classique... donc pour les voir passer... il nous faudra allez y voir directement c'est bien celà ?

 Tu as bien compris.   :Razz: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je trouve celà un peu dommageable pour la perte de l'aspect "curiosité" que celà pouvait susciter auparavant mais bon...    c'est peut-être trop problématique à gérer pour vous que de les déplacer vers le subforum qqes jours après non ?  Enfin soit je me range à l'avis du plus grand nombre et tâcherais de m'astreindre à y faire un petit tour de temps en temps pour voir les nouveautés   

 Bof, on peut très bien les déplacer après quelques jours, ça ne devrait pas demander pas un travail considérable. Mais ce sous-forum ne devrait pas être aussi actif que le forum principal étant donné qu'il ne contiendrait que des tips et howtos. Du coup, en y allant de temps en temps tu auras toujours en première page et en haut les derniers thread pour satisfaire ta curiosité.   :Wink: 

De toute façon, tu sauras si de nouveaux posts ont été ajoutés depuis ta dernière visite de la même façon que lorsque tu viens sur le forum actuel : une icône orangée annonce la présence de posts non-lus.

Et regarde comment sont organisés les sous-forums allemands par exemple : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-28.html. Il est très facile de naviguer dans les sous-forums et de revenir au forum général via les liens en haut des threads (mais c'est vrai que s'ils passaient orange pour annoncer un/des post(s) non-lu(s) ça serait l'idéal).

Enfin et pour finir, rien n'empêche l'auteur d'un howto de faire une annonce sur le forum global.

 *Quote:*   

> Merci à vous 3(+2) pour votre travail d'organisation en tout cas  

 You're welcome !   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> De toute façon, tu sauras si de nouveaux posts ont été ajoutés depuis ta dernière visite de la même façon que lorsque tu viens sur le forum actuel : une icône orangée annonce la présence de posts non-lus.
> 
> Et regarde comment sont organisés les sous-forums allemands par exemple

 

vouis c'est vrai tu as probablement raison... c'est jouable   :Wink: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> mais c'est vrai que s'ils passaient orange

 

on aurait des pbs avec la maréchaussée  :Mr. Green:   quand je vous disais que la couleur çà serait pas mal pour la lisibilité... Quoi ?! Comment je radote ??  :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

Je n'ai pas suivi toute la discution (quatres pages c'est trop pour moi en ce moment) mais je suis évidement favorable a une section dédier au How-to, de plus pour ceux qui ne l'aurai

pas remarqué je n'ai plus trop le temps de mettre à jour l'index (si si  :Wink: ).

A voté (trop tard)   :Razz: 

@+

----------

## dapsaille

ca y est c'est fait snirfff ...

rhaaa le tuto looking glass qui as plus d'un an damned .... :p

----------

## kopp

Ah, ben voilà qui est plus clair !

En plus ça fait du vide dans les post-its/annonces .. comme ça peut etre que les nouveaux prendront le temps de lire le truc ***IMPORTANT blablabla****

 :Smile: 

Beau boulot les modos!!!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Qu'il est beau ce zoli nouveau sous-forum, et tout ça le jour de mon anniversaire, merci les modos pour le cadeau   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Qu'il est beau ce zoli nouveau sous-forum, et tout ça le jour de mon anniversaire, merci les modos pour le cadeau  

 

Joyeux anniversaire  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Noyeux Janniversaire alors  :Wink: 

Tu peux souffler sur le nouveau subforum si tu veux, mais fais attention de ne pas l'éteindre stp  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Enlight

Oua is et pas de postillons stp!   :Very Happy: 

Bon anniv!

----------

## ghoti

Un p'tit beurre des touyous !  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Un p'tit beurre des touyous ! 

 

Mort de rire

allez tcho et à la brochette de foie   :Razz: 

----------

## blasserre

bon anniv !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Marci à vous   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sauzey

Je rêve vous laissez Kuku poster sur le forum, c'est un scandale.

Je ne donne pas plus de 3 mois de survie à votre forum lol

----------

